# Lantana - Surprising Benefits



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Lantana - noxious weed in some areas, I know. However, grew up with these plants and love that they attract butterflies to my yard. Recently saw my chickens jumping up and grabbing the berries off the bushes. Was concerned about toxicity. Lots of stuff shows they CAN be toxic. Doesn't really specify how toxic though.

Then I ran across this:
http://www.pharmatutor.org/articles/detail-study-lantana-camara-plant-medicinal-importance-review

And:

http://www.stuartxchange.org/Lantana.html

The mosquito repellent and relief alone are enough to keep it around for us! Never mind all the other benefits.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

We have lots of it growing on a hill that gets very hot afternoon sun in summer, it takes heat really well, looks and smells good too. Had no idea of other uses.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

It is used as a landscaping bush here in So Cal. I remember everyone had these in their front yards when I was a kid.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Interesting - I have bush the size of a VW beetle under my backyard lamppost. I didn't know it had any benefits....


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

We've always had them around. They do love the heat and the dry conditions. We called them "ham and egg plants" as kids. Didn't know that is an actual term for them. I just liked them 'cuz they shade part of my chicken yard, attract butterflies and make me smile with childhood memories when I see them.

Didn't think about them having therapeutic benefits until I was concerned over my chickens eating them. We call the berries "chicken crack". 

Who knew? Really glad to see that though. That there are legitimate uses. LOL Thank goodness, cuz it's EVERYWHERE! Will be trying it for mosquito repellent soon!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Some more interesting reading... be aware, this plants berries have killed children!

http://www.eattheweeds.com/lantana-camare-much-maligned-nibble-2/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2932521/

Beauty Berry - Callicarpa americana is another great mosquito repellent. But my favorite go to for mosquitoes and ticks is Eupatorium capillifolium - Dog fennel, grows in pastures all over the southeast.

Eastern black walnut - Juglans *****. The insecticidal properties of walnut trees were written about by a roman in England almost 2000 years ago.

A rhythm my grandfather learned as a child&#8230;
For happy dogs in summer
You have to start in May
Put the leaves of the Walnut
Where the dogs lay!

Your pets will be free from ticks and fleas. I use them in my chicken roost for mites, very effective. I sometimes buy walnut capsules from the health food store when planning a fishing trip in the swamp. I take them for a few days before hand and mosquitoes won't bite.

Walnut trees are also a great natural source of iodine.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Cotton - oh, my gosh! Had no idea about the walnut trees. We have several on our property! I'm so happy to learn that!

Oh, and no worries - have no intention of feeding lantana to any family members! LOL Did find it interesting that the ripe ones were okay, but green no. My chickens aren't discerning. They eat green, black, leaves too.

I will have to look at dog fennel as well. Would imagine we have it but don't know it. 

That's the thing I need the most education. Useful plants in my location. I think there is a plethora here that I'm too ignorant in knowledge about. And that's a shame. Working on correcting that!

Thanks again!


----------

